# Big Fail Turbo build!! no 56k



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

Like most VR6 owners going to a turbo setup can be an expensive and challenging process. With most builds, that I have see upgrading the engine so that it can handle the power of a turbo charger will is very important. This will be my first conversion from NA to force induction. My last project car was a ’89 Starion this build was pretty much stock except for the turbo, which was a Turbonetics 60-1. My major problem in this build was no EMS so I had to really on stock ECU and MAF. This was a big problem the MAF was chocking the poor 60-1 turbo. I know this because one day on a test run the MAF came loose and fell off, this allowed the turbo to breathe and the Starion to wake up and smoke the tires while I was on the highway. Evening with the MAF off and as long as I had my foot on the gas the engine would not die. So when the engine died I pulled over and fix the MAF and drove home and went shopping for a EMS. I had a big issue (under body rust) with the Starion so stop working on the car and suffered with the lost on time and parts.
Since the Starion, I had kids and bought a house. Therefore, I do not have to worry about that right now since I have already done it. Now for the GTI I bought it from a friend because he was leaving the island. I drove it for about a year before I blew the engine that is still waiting from me to fix it. Since the engine was a no good I order another engine from Bill Schimmel. The part list went something like this;
•	12v VR6 
o	83.5mm bore
o	8.5:1 compression
o	Arp head studs and rods
o	3 angle valve job
o	HD springs
o	263 cams
o	Bosch 044 fuel pump
o	Teadstone exhaust manifold
o	Competitions Clutch Stage V
o	Siemens 3105 83lbs
o	S378 Turbo (aka BIG FAIL TURBO)








o	Tial Waste gate 38mm
o	Tial BOV 50mm
o	Custom made SRI
o	And many for to come
•	Transmission O2A
o	LSD Peloquin
•	EMS
o	Autronic SM4
This is the first time I have pulled the Schimmel motor out since it has been in the car








Another Shot of engine bay








The pit crew has to eat, good thing they work for hot dogs.








The Schimmel motor that I have been driving around as NA for about 6 months
























































This is what the clutch look like after 6 months of use no high temp grease on the main shaft will burn out your clutch in no time.








New clutch and teadstone mani and EMS to stock harness adapter 








Brushing up on my welding 








I had to make a new grill since the old one rusted out pulse the pit crew does not work for free the need to eat too








I don’t know if the iguana came to eat dinner or was going to be dinner. Hmm smoke iguana..















Before the tear down for turbo upgrade. GTI with no cat, the pit crew loves to hear the car rev.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCewMUEG7oM


_Modified by Spyda96 at 11:13 PM 5-23-2009_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Niiiiice! Keep the progress with pics rolling! 
+1 for free child labor!


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

The engine is at the machine shop repairing the stud holes for the exhaust manifold. A few of them striped out so I am having all of them replace with a heli-coil insert so that it would not happen again. The fly wheel is also there to get resurface hopefully I will get back today and take some pictures and start on the turbo build.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Big Fail Turbo build!! no 56k (Spyda96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spyda96* »_I know this because one day on a test run the MAF came loose and fell off, this allowed the turbo to breathe and the Starion to wake up and smoke the tires while I was on the highway


That must of been a pleasant surprise








Good luck and I look forward to seeing your progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Big Fail Turbo build!! no 56k (Tom Long)*

The turbo came in today the people at the post office said what is in here

























































_Modified by Spyda96 at 7:21 PM 4-15-2009_


_Modified by Spyda96 at 7:22 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That's a huge bitch








You should make a divided manifold for it though, it would help with spool and power.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

I don't think that manifolds going to work. I think im going to have trouble with my S362 downpipe on my Kentic manifold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For stepping up to HT sized turbos.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (05JettaGLXVR6)*

What made you get that turbo?? Just curious...
A S368 has made more power and spooled quicker than a 42R well into the 800+whp range. That turbo belongs on a supra.
And as far as the wastegate getting in the way, he wont need it.


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*

I guess the price. I got it on ebay from this seller and finding a way to mount the turbo should not be a problem I will fab some thing to make it work. 
http://motors.shop.ebay.com/me...fromZ


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_I don't think that manifolds going to work. I think im going to have trouble with my S362 downpipe on my Kentic manifold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For stepping up to HT sized turbos.

You should be just fine. On my setup I just took out of the car I was running my 364 on my kinetic manifold. I actually was using the 3''dp 20 squared makes for the kinetic kits. I just modified the flange. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (92g60gti)*

Just mounting it up to see how much space I will have to make for the turbo. Now remember I have not clocked the housing yet I will work on this later. Just some picture for me to share with you.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Big Fail Turbo build!! no 56k (Spyda96)*

why do you have a 1000HP turbo for a 650HP build?


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Big Fail Turbo build!! no 56k (TBT-Syncro)*

I have made some updates. I need to update my goals too


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Big Fail Turbo build!! no 56k (Spyda96)*

Somthing doesn't add up here thats WAY to cheap. I paid more for my S362. Add looks legit but thats a 1700 dollar turbo.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Big Fail Turbo build!! no 56k (05JettaGLXVR6)*

Did some digging.
Bullseye Power did not modify but they custom made their own parts and combined them using turbocharger parts from both companys, who are the leaders in turbochargers, Borg Warner and Garrett ..
BW did not focus on performance but AIRWERk did it all the BW performance products..
I guess its a "real" knock off of the bullseye turbos lol, which is why the price is cheaper.


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Big Fail Turbo build!! no 56k (broke_rado)*

Ok so this turbo is a “real” knock off not some Chinese turbo that cost $120.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Big Fail Turbo build!! no 56k (Spyda96)*

The price was right for that turbo looking at other websites, not really a deal after all.







Airwerks just developed the new ETT for borg warner and put there name on it and the bullseye turbo cost more because they custom make there parts with a better design.
Atleast thats what it looks like reading online.


_Modified by broke_rado at 8:01 AM 4-17-2009_


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Big Fail Turbo build!! no 56k (Tom Long)*

Guess what, I finely got the car started. I had to change some parts in order for the SM4 to work with the car, like the OBDII sensor for the cam, both the trigger and the sensor had to go. The clearance from one to the other was a big issue and for the simple fact that the OBDII had too many cam trigger reference points for the SM4. Once I did that “Diabla” started right up. However, there was a problem, just like everything else nothing works like planed. The car started and stayed revving at 3k and kept increasing as it got warmer not good for forged pistons that are not warmed up. The problem looks like a simple setting that has to do with the IAC valve, which I have not figured where to make this adjustment. So I am awaiting a new base map from Kevin Black once I get this we should be good for the final step in the project. Install the turbo and other support items that go with the install. In the mean time I have posted a data log strip for everyone to enjoy. And a simple photo shop pic of my car.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

When will that thing kick in? 5500 rpms


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

I will guess that at could be right judging by the size and displacement of my car.


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

And everyone thought I had a big turbo







what about these guys do they have a CAT turbo or is that for a turbo prop.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (Spyda96)*

bump was up everyone how is it going some updates order the Autronic model B Wide band o2 sensor for tuning this beast once this gets in this project should be on the road again.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Big Fail Turbo build!! no 56k (Spyda96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spyda96* »_Ok so this turbo is a “real” knock off not some Chinese turbo that cost $120. 

lol


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Big Fail Turbo build!! no 56k (eurobred)*

s374 would not be my choice unless 900+whp is what your looking for we used a s364 t4 .91 made 430WHP pump gas 18psi full boost in mid 4k eurodyne software with 3.5" custom downpipe and apr exhaust, spacer, shorty etc fits nicely


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

That is a massive turbo......my "big" turbo is a turebonetics t66.....it may be an infant compared to that......


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (Spyda96)*

Hey Happy New year everyone. I had to put this project on hold for the winter months but, looking to start again soon. Will be complete before summer. Just been helping a friend with his project (turbo BMW). Now all that is left is the tunning of his car and I will move onto mine again.


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (Spyda96)*

New updates this project will be once again in progress. New 1000cc injector are order and on their way. A 46mm waste gate is order and on the way. Looking for a new fuel pump and inter cooler


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

holy **** that ****ing turbo is massive! 
Someone mentioned a Starion? Conquest and Starion, one of my all time favorite vehicles. Had an 89 Conquest I picked up for $600, shoulda never sold it.
GL on the build, I can't wait to see some numbers on this setup.... And maybe a soundclip of it


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (GolfGLIII)*

dang.


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (swagger rob)*

yes it should be a fast car


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (GolfGLIII)*

Yeah I had a Starion, and I loved that car boy did it have allot of traction off the line. I know I snap at least two axels. I missed those days


----------

